# Hashimoto's and Ms



## treecee (Oct 3, 2012)

Good day all. I am new to the board so hope I am doing this correctly. I had a minor bladder repair in Feb 2011 , and afterwards just kept getting sicker and sicker. The doctor finally did thyroid tests after 4 months and sent me to an endo. My anti bodies were running around 4500 at that point. They have pretty well stayed in the 4000 range until my last blood test last week . for the first time they have dropped to 1800, but my CRP has gone from 7 to 22. My endo refuses to treat the thyroid if everything else is in the "normal range" . Since my diagnosis of the hashi's, I have developed serum negative rhuematoid arthritis, fibermyalgia and I guess I already had the osteoarthritis. I fell so crappy somedays I sleep for the whole day. Both the endo and the Rhumetologist have said from the beginning that they believe that their is another underlying autoimmune disease causing the problem. I am waiting to get into a neurologist as they both think that it is MS. I am really worried that the antibodies are attacking another part of my body and laying off of the thyroid, and that is why the ab for my thyroid has dropped so much. The CRP is probably what is causing my wonderful joint pain which seems to have gotten so much worse in the last month, as well as muscle pain and general all around feel like a pile of crap. Has anyone else ever had this happen with Hashi's? I was told before that the antibodies would never go away, but eventually just kill the thyroid then I would be put on medicine, and then I read about people that just have the antibodies, and everything else is normal and they feel so much better as their doctor is treating them. And last but not least, has anyone gone on to find out that they have MS after getting diagnosed with Hashi's. Thanks to anyone who can give me any information


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

I have Hashimoto's, have sero-negative RA, Ankylosing Spondylitis, Limb Girdle Muscular Dystrophy, PsA, CPPD, asthma......then there's the COPD, OA, latent TB, diabetes.....

It took a while to get the diagnosis for each of them.....but I have to tell you that 20 years in dealing with this I feel better now than I have in all that time.

Give it a chance. From my perspective the thyroid is the most easily managed as is the Type 2 Diabetes. The RA flares and it's important to get a good handle on it before destruction starts. So find the best rheumatologist you can.

For what it's worth, I have blood run at least every 3 months and never once in all these years has my Sed Rate been abnormal. The CRP and CPK has been, for me, more reliable indicators of pain and inflammation.

Your mission right now is adjusting to the fact that you will need several specialists to "marry up" with. Learn all you can. Ask questions. Be your own advocate.

Above all else, be optimistic. So many good treatments are becoming available. Sometimes you have to try several to find what works for you.

I suggest you join the Rheumatoid ARthritis forum....so many there have a number of autoimmune diseases. Join up and you'll get a lot of good emprical responses and knowledge. Scroll about half way down to "Forum Topics" once you click on the link:

http://community.arthritis.org/forums/Forum1831-1.aspx

It's a hard road right now.....but once you have firm diagnoses and treatment begins, you will feel so much better.

Lynn


----------



## treecee (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks, I will check the other boards as well. appreciate your time and hope you keep on feeling better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

treecee said:


> Good day all. I am new to the board so hope I am doing this correctly. I had a minor bladder repair in Feb 2011 , and afterwards just kept getting sicker and sicker. The doctor finally did thyroid tests after 4 months and sent me to an endo. My anti bodies were running around 4500 at that point. They have pretty well stayed in the 4000 range until my last blood test last week . for the first time they have dropped to 1800, but my CRP has gone from 7 to 22. My endo refuses to treat the thyroid if everything else is in the "normal range" . Since my diagnosis of the hashi's, I have developed serum negative rhuematoid arthritis, fibermyalgia and I guess I already had the osteoarthritis. I fell so crappy somedays I sleep for the whole day. Both the endo and the Rhumetologist have said from the beginning that they believe that their is another underlying autoimmune disease causing the problem. I am waiting to get into a neurologist as they both think that it is MS. I am really worried that the antibodies are attacking another part of my body and laying off of the thyroid, and that is why the ab for my thyroid has dropped so much. The CRP is probably what is causing my wonderful joint pain which seems to have gotten so much worse in the last month, as well as muscle pain and general all around feel like a pile of crap. Has anyone else ever had this happen with Hashi's? I was told before that the antibodies would never go away, but eventually just kill the thyroid then I would be put on medicine, and then I read about people that just have the antibodies, and everything else is normal and they feel so much better as their doctor is treating them. And last but not least, has anyone gone on to find out that they have MS after getting diagnosed with Hashi's. Thanks to anyone who can give me any information












What antibodies are that high? Have you had an ultra-sound? If not, I recommend that you do!


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

treecee said:


> Good day all. I am new to the board so hope I am doing this correctly. I had a minor bladder repair in Feb 2011 , and afterwards just kept getting sicker and sicker. The doctor finally did thyroid tests after 4 months and sent me to an endo. My anti bodies were running around 4500 at that point. They have pretty well stayed in the 4000 range until my last blood test last week . for the first time they have dropped to 1800, but my CRP has gone from 7 to 22. My endo refuses to treat the thyroid if everything else is in the "normal range" . Since my diagnosis of the hashi's, I have developed serum negative rhuematoid arthritis, fibermyalgia and I guess I already had the osteoarthritis. I fell so crappy somedays I sleep for the whole day. Both the endo and the Rhumetologist have said from the beginning that they believe that their is another underlying autoimmune disease causing the problem. I am waiting to get into a neurologist as they both think that it is MS. I am really worried that the antibodies are attacking another part of my body and laying off of the thyroid, and that is why the ab for my thyroid has dropped so much. The CRP is probably what is causing my wonderful joint pain which seems to have gotten so much worse in the last month, as well as muscle pain and general all around feel like a pile of crap. Has anyone else ever had this happen with Hashi's? I was told before that the antibodies would never go away, but eventually just kill the thyroid then I would be put on medicine, and then I read about people that just have the antibodies, and everything else is normal and they feel so much better as their doctor is treating them. And last but not least, has anyone gone on to find out that they have MS after getting diagnosed with Hashi's. Thanks to anyone who can give me any information


Many times hashimotos mimics MS, and you can also have a false positive RF factor. 20 yrs ago I was dx by a wet behind the ears (of i was only 20 so i was wet behind the ears too) GP. He told me I had RA and would be crippled and in a wheelchair within 15 yrs. Yes he did. Well it's 20 yrs later, and I'm doing just fine and would love to find that doc and tell him he was wrong. He wasn't even a rheumy, he had no bizness dx'ing me. I don't have it btw, but I have graves and hashi antibodies. Your AB's are very very high. Mine were only high when I was in the middle of attack, but once things leveled out, they went back down to the less than 100 range. With your ab's that high, you could very well be only dealing with hashi sympoms. However if you do have RA, they have really advanced as far as treatment goes. Do you have swelling? What and when were your free 3's and 4 run?


----------



## treecee (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,
this is a copy of the report that I just had done
TSH is 2.8
T4 Free16.

T3 Free 4.0

Thyroperoxidase Ab1880
<35
IU/mL
Approximately 50% of patients with 
Hashimoto's thyroiditis have detectable
antithyroid peroxidase microsomal antibo- 
dies. Elevated values are found in: 
Hashimoto's thyroiditis (50%), Graves
disease (30%), primary myxedema (20%),
thyroid cancer (10%), pernicious anemia 
(25%), myasthenia gravis and cirrhosis of
the liver. This very high result strongly
suggests Hashimoto's thyroiditis. 
Serum Proteins
C Reactive Protein (High Sensitivity)
A
22.3

the one before that , I believe it was a bout 60 days was
TSH
3.6
0.38-5.5
mU/L
TSH values of 3.5-5.5 may be associated
with preclinical hypothyroidism in 
some cases.

T4 Free
15.8
10.5-20.0
pmol/L
T3 Free
4.3
3.5-6.5
pmol/L
Thyroperoxidase Ab
A
3930
<35
IU/mL
Approximately 50% of patients with 
Hashimoto's thyroiditis have detectable
antithyroid peroxidase microsomal antibo- 
dies. Elevated values are found in: 
Hashimoto's thyroiditis (50%), Graves
disease (30%), primary myxedema (20%),
thyroid cancer (10%), pernicious anemia 
(25%), myasthenia gravis and cirrhosis of
the liver. This very high result strongly
suggests Hashimoto's thyroiditis. 
Serum Proteins
C Reactive Protein (High Sensitivity)
A
12.0
<5.0
mg/L
High-sensitivity method suitable for 
cardiovascular risk assessment.
Report Status: FINAL RESULTS

On the test that I had done on Monday the also test for ferritin, which was very high
Ferritin
A
277
15-180
ug/L
I hope you can read the way I have cut and pasted these things. 
thanks for all your help


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't believe Treecee said that she had a positive RF test. She is sero-negative. Even still, the smart rheumatologist will consider all the evidence and diagnose on the basis of that.

I would be curious to know what symptoms led the doctor to diagnose RA.


----------



## treecee (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, he said it was because of the joint damage and swelling in my hands. From the xrays he took he said that there is a lot of osteoarthritis in my spine, but he said he is certain that I have the RA as well, I think because of the CRP level? He is a really good doctor who actually listens to you about how bad you feel. Not like my endo. She doesnt want to see me again until the TSH levels are not normal. By then I should pretty well be bald, have driven everyone around me nuts, as well as gained another 30 pounds. This is all so frustrating as you all know. My GP called and said that they are hoping to have me into the nuerologist before the end of this month. So may be some answers then


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

treecee said:


> Hi,
> this is a copy of the report that I just had done
> TSH is 2.8
> T4 Free16.
> ...


I forgot to tell you that I was in fact convinced I had MS when all the while I had Grave's Disease undiagnosed.

Just food for thought.

Have you had an ultra-sound of the thyroid?

Yikes on the ferritin!

Let us know how this further testing goes.

Have they done any of these? Aside from TPO, that is?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## treecee (Oct 3, 2012)

the only tests that they do regularly are the ones above. I did have an ultrasound and at that point I was hyperactive. Still gained weight cause I was starving all the time, so I ate. It really sucks with the weight gain as well. I dont know if anyone out there has successfully lost any any of the weight they gained, but if you have please share. so besides feeling like crap from everything, you start to feel not so good about yourself as well. I could not afford to gain 1 pound let alone 30. but thanks for those tests, I am going to ask to have them done. thanks for all your help


----------

